# Allergies to other dogs?



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I am in a bit of a desperate situation. Without going into vast details, be assured that we have eliminated all topical allergens we could think of, did a food elimination diet, and the only explanation that makes sense is that Scout the Vizsla is causing our Whippet to break out into hives.

The hives began within 2 weeks of Scout's arrival. Has anyone had this happen? I did know of two dogs who had dog allergies. We are looking for a solution so that we can keep our family together.

We do have an appointment with a specialist but could not get in for four weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Unlikely, but possible. Insects are a more likely source, assuming duet is not an issue.

My friend won't let anyone touch her Whippet Italian greyhound without first washing hands. She explained other dog's saliva while play wrestling may be a trigger as well. 

Bumps usually appear within minutes of the allergen entering the dog! And the trick is to closely watch the dog's every move until the source of this allergic reaction is found. 

For breakous she uses a mixture of baking soda, aloe Vera and witch hazel. This stops the itching and allows the bumps to heal faster. Usually within a day or two.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

organicthoughts said:


> Do you use any topical flea or tick treatments? Sometimes these cause bad skin issues.


We avoid these like the plague. 


Very interesting Sail! Do you know how they confirmed the allergy?


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Knowing that generally the bumps appear within minutes (bee stings, insect bites even some foods) they quarantined the dog until the bumps stated to visibly dissappear. Then, they watched the little greyhound like a hawk and recorded everything it did outside. 

The dog saliva allergy was an educated guess, at first. Turned out, they were right. 
Anyway, our boy or most dogs cannot catch an Italian greyhound so it's a great workout for all (the greyhound is a little bored, thb : )


----------

